# Le serveur SMTP pour « free » ne reconnaît aucune des méthodes d'authe



## basthet (8 Octobre 2002)

Le serveur SMTP pour « free » ne reconnaît aucune des méthodes d'authentification prises en charge par Entourage. Pour envoyer des courriers, essayez de désactiver l'authentification SMTP dans les paramètres du compte, ou demandez à votre administrateur.
Voila le message que j'ai depuis aujourd'hui , quand j'essaye d'utiliser mon compte free !!
j'ai désactivé l'authentification mais bon la je suis Unknown ,  Client host rejected: Access denied !!!
Koi pasa ???


----------



## huexley (8 Octobre 2002)

Il est de réputation que le courrier se ballade en "clair" sur la toile.. Pas d'affolement en somme /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## basthet (8 Octobre 2002)

en fait je n'arrive pas à envoyer de courrier a partir d'Entouragez avec ce compte ...alors qu'avec .mac pas de blémes !!!
 ,,,,


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2002)

sur free, aucun problème en ayant désactivé l'authentification (d'ailleurs si on la coche, el courrier est rejeté)


----------



## basthet (8 Octobre 2002)

toujours pas réussi à envoyer un message en utilisant Free comme compte par défaut dans Entourage , quelqu'un aurait pas un tuyau !!???


----------



## delta (9 Octobre 2002)

Ton FAI est il FREE ?
Si tu accèdes par un autre FAI, tu ne peux pas utiliser leur SMTP
A+


----------



## delta (9 Octobre 2002)

Va regarder ici :
http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&amp;Board=UBB15&amp;Number=203619&amp;fpart=1&amp;PHPSESSID=

Tu constateras que ton pb était déja évoqué et que le 11 aout et les 15 &amp; 16 septembre je fournissais le "pourquoi et le comment" expédier du courrier avec Free ... tu dois OBLIGATOIREMENT accéder au Web par leur service pour expédier du courrier.

Si tu utilises un autre FAI, change ton SMTP.

N'hésite pas à demander des précisions.

A+


----------



## basthet (10 Octobre 2002)

je suis dans le même cas qu'évoqué avant : Sur le cable avec numéricable , j'ai une adresse Mac et une free , celle de numericacle ne me sert pas .
j'ai changé mon SMTP dans le compte free pour mettre celle de NC , rien n'y fait : erreur 5530 !
Des solutions ?


----------



## delta (10 Octobre 2002)

Bizarre tu as le même FAI que TexasKiller dans le sujet évoqué dans ma précédente contribution, et ça fonctionnait !
Contactes TexasKiller pour trouver la solution, car n'ayant pas le cable je ne peux tester ta configuration.

As tu contacté le service client de Free (peu rapide mais très précis) voire celui de ton FAI ?

Ton code 5530 est inconnu de la liste des messages SMTP. Merci de nous copier la totalité du message d'anomalie...

Si tu envoies via .mac (SMTP securisé), je te signale au cas où, que tu peux utiliser ifrance qui lui aussi offre le SMTP sécurisé.

Courage, ton cas est passionnant et instructif. On va y arriver. 

A +


----------



## basthet (10 Octobre 2002)

Le serveur SMTP pour « free » ne reconnaît aucune des méthodes d'authentification prises en charge par Entourage. Pour envoyer des courriers, essayez de désactiver l'authentification SMTP dans les paramètres du compte, ou demandez à votre administrateur.

Voilà l'intégralité du message Entourage !
pas de solutions ?!


----------



## delta (10 Octobre 2002)

Il est clair que tu essayes d'utiliser le serveur SMTP de Free (puisqu'il n'arrive pas à t'identifier) alors que tu dois ABSOLUMENT utiliser le serveur SPTP de ton FAI, à savoir Numericable.

C'est dans les paramètres de tes comptes ENTOURAGE que tu dois modifier ton serveur SMTP. Je précise qu'une fois la modif réalisée tu dois quitter entourage et le relancer pour être certain de pouvoir envoyer ton courrier via Numericable.

Relis les réponses ci dessus et les SUJETS connexes. C'est ton réglage qui n'est pas correct. 

A+


----------



## delta (13 Octobre 2002)

As tu essayé ma solution (ou une autre ?)
Bon week end et à +


----------



## basthet (13 Octobre 2002)

je suis perplexe , j'ai beau suivre teqs conseils , rien n'y fait !
j'ai mis les données SMTP de NC mais ça ne passe pas !!!


----------



## delta (13 Octobre 2002)

Bon, résumons tu peux expédier via .mac mais tu ne peux pas envoyer via
Numericable avec ton adresse FREE.

Commençons par vérifier que tes paramètres NUMERICABLE sont Ok : crée un
compte NUMERICABLE avec l'adresse tonnom@ numericable.fr fournie par ton FAI
et ses paramètres POP &amp; SMTP.

Peux tu recevoir et envoyer sur ce compte c'est à dire expédier depuis .mac
vers Numericble et inversement ?

Sinon quel message d'anomalie ?

Merci et à +


----------



## basthet (13 Octobre 2002)

Non ,en fait je dois passer par mon FAI ( NC ) mais je souhaite utiliser l'adresse Free pour mon courrier ! Possible ?


----------



## delta (14 Octobre 2002)

En principe c'est possible, mais pour aller pas à pas , peux tu tester d'abord avec ton adresse Numericable. 
Qui veut faire un grand pas, a souvent utilité à progresser par petits pas ;-))


----------



## basthet (14 Octobre 2002)

Ok ! j'ai trouvé ! décocher l'identification et ça y est , ça fonctionne !
Merci à tous et pout tout !!!


----------



## delta (14 Octobre 2002)

Enfin, OUF  !!!!!!!!!!!!!

A bientôt


----------

